# Need Help with Disk Quotas

## shotgun

Followed steps to enable Quotas but something going wrong. When I get to the point to run quotacheck  it say can't find filesystem to check or filesystem not mounted with quota option. I have added usr and group quotas to fstab.

Any ideas?

 I have checked kernel options to make sure quota support enable, I am using reiserfs file system.

Thanks

----------

## Gunfighter

I take it you've read http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Quota.html (or some similar document) frontwards and backwards?

-- Gun

----------

## masseya

Are the steps that you were following found in the Gentoo Security Guide?

----------

## shotgun

Ya I followed the steps from the security section. Any suggestion would be great I am gone for the weekened will check replies on Monday.

Thanks Guys

Shotgun

----------

## lord

are you sure you didn't forget to add the usrquota & grpquota in fstab? and did you make the quota.user quota.group in each partition ?  :Smile: 

----------

## ikaro

im having similar problems.

however the quota.usr and quota.grp is suppose to be aquota for both.

i have quota enable in the kernel and even configured the quota for each user / groups.

bull still auota not found , bla bla.

this might be some permission to read the files or something easy to solve.

i wil read some more and write here what i find out.

----------

## ikaro

The file system i use is ext3, I think ive read somewhere that ReiserFS doesnt support Quotas!, correct me if iam wrong.

```

emerge quota

rc-update add quota default

```

/etc/fstab

```

/dev/hda1     /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime  1 1

/dev/hda2    none           swap           sw                      0 0

/dev/hda3    /                   ext3            noatime              0 0

/dev/hda4    /home          ext3            noatime,grpquota,usrquota 0 0

```

adding "grpquota,usrquota" enables that partition for quotas.

Create the quota files, where you want to enable them.

For example if you want quotas enabled in the /home  partition.

do this inside /home/ :

```

touch quota.user

touch quota.group

chmod 600 quota.*

```

now edit the user quota with:

```

edquota foo

```

what the soft-hard limit mean, you can read here:

http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Quota-4.html#ss4.1

once done

```

quotaon -avug

```

reboot the machine .

sources:

¤"Code listing 3.15: Installing quota"

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-security.xml#doc_chap3

¤"install and configure quota"

http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Quota-3.htmlure quota"

----------

## shotgun

Warning: Make sure the filesystems you are working with support quotas. ReiserFS is not one of them! That was the first line in the gentoo documentation for quotas and was my problem ( always read documentation again and again). It would be nice to see that warning in the installation documentation when deciding to go with ext3 or ReiserFS. Thanks to everyone who responded and to ikaro who hit the nail right on the spot!

----------

## bcavalieri

patch for reiserfs to support quotas w/2.4.22 kernel

ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiserfs-for-2.4/testing/data-logging-and-quota-2.4.22-pre3/08-reiserfs-quota-28-for-2.4.22-pre3.diff.gz

----------

## Carnager

 *bcavalieri wrote:*   

> patch for reiserfs to support quotas w/2.4.22 kernel
> 
> ftp://ftp.namesys.com/pub/reiserfs-for-2.4/testing/data-logging-and-quota-2.4.22-pre3/08-reiserfs-quota-28-for-2.4.22-pre3.diff.gz

 

Does the 2.4.26-rc6 Gentoo Linux kernel support disk quotas for ReiserFS yet?

----------

